# Digital Drawings



## Verbal (Oct 14, 2005)

I started doing these portraits three weeks ago, and I am thoroughly enjoying it.  I just my mouse, and Corel Painter IX.


----------



## TPOL (Oct 14, 2005)

cool!...you did that with your mouse??....im not familiar with the program but you may want to try a wacom tablet...makes drawing easier


----------



## Verbal (Oct 14, 2005)

TPOL said:
			
		

> cool!...you did that with your mouse??....im not familiar with the program but you may want to try a wacom tablet...makes drawing easier



So I've heard, but I am completely broke, and the mouse works just fine for me. =)  And to tell you the truth, I've never been much with paper and pencil.  :blushing:


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 15, 2005)

very cool


----------



## Verbal (Oct 15, 2005)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> very cool



Thanks Bethany =)


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 15, 2005)

Holy smokes...that is really great work.  I can't believe you did that with a mouse.  That is breathtaking, to me.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 15, 2005)

ClarkKent said:
			
		

> Holy smokes...that is really great work.  I can't believe you did that with a mouse.  That is breathtaking, to me.



Thanks!  I wasn't aware that kind of stuff was really possible with a mouse either, until I tried it.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 21, 2005)

I just finished Qui-Gon.  I'll be adding Obi-Wan into this picture later and extending it a bit... what do you guys think?


----------



## Abstract (Oct 25, 2005)

is it totally freehand or edited photos? have to ask cos they so real looking!! wowee


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2005)

I love painter 9...a wacom is the way to go. It completely changed my view of digital art. If you do set out to get a tablet...save up for the intuos (pro level)  cuz I've gone through two of the graphires in three years. they still work but hte pens and tablet surface mare up rather quickly...and the pens tend to cramp my hand up when working for long periods (5-6 hours) straight.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 28, 2005)

I actually think I'm pretty happy with using a mouse =)  I have a terrific mouse, one of the best in the market, so it works really well for me.


----------



## Anaglyph (Nov 7, 2005)

Abstract said:
			
		

> is it totally freehand or edited photos? have to ask cos they so real looking!! wowee



Is it?

I like the portraits anyway!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 7, 2005)

Anaglyph said:
			
		

> Is it?
> 
> I like the portraits anyway!



lol, they are NOT edited photos.  This is totally freehand.


----------



## Anaglyph (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## zoe08 (Nov 8, 2005)

Those are great!!!  I especially like the one of Cap'n Jack Sparrow!!!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 10, 2005)

zoe08 said:
			
		

> Those are great!!!  I especially like the one of Cap'n Jack Sparrow!!!



Thanks Kalee =)


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 29, 2005)

You drew that Elf just as sexy as he was in the movie!  Fantastic ability you have there - drawing with your MOUSE!  I wouldn't have imagined that you could give such detail to anything done with a mouse...  great job Jon!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks! :hug:


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 30, 2005)

*hugs back*


----------

